# Dyed pigeons



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi there all,

Browsing the recent posts I found one from a person in Israel regarding a pink pigeon. This reminded me of the 'rainbow pigeons' I saw flying in Pearl City, Hawaii, when I went to visit my sister there last year. These pigeons are dyed every color of the rainbow, and are for rent for various activities. If I remember correctly, ads suggested weddings and sports events. As my sister lives quite near this loft, we saw these birds flying several times in the afternoon over a couple of weeks. Eventually we figured out where the birds were, and drove past their house. They seemed happy and well cared for in their loft which was slightly visible from the road. While I suspected, after driving past this house, that these pigeons seemed happy etc... I wonder if anyone else has opinions on this process of dying pigeons? Is it safe? 

All I know is that there is nothing like driving up next to a flock of dyed pigeons. We couldn't help but laugh as the birds hung out on their owners' roof after their fly, and the car was full of my family giggling: "That purple one is hitting on that orange one!!!" and "Look at the green one eating the blue one's food!!!" Quite funny... But cruel...? 

On another funny note: my sister always noticed that at the local grocery store, there was a pigeon, obvioulsy defected from the rainbow flock long ago, who was a grossly faded orange. My sister calls him the 'refugee' and watches out for his daily safety. He seems to be doing fine in the non-dyed world. He is so far looking healthy, and fades from orange back to white with every molt. My sister has been watching him for close to a year now, and the bird is now at the point where no one except my sister would probably notice the vague orange tint on just a handfull of his feathers--how funny!

I read the past posts on this by searching for 'dyed pigeons'. However, I guess I am wondering if anyone had any new thoughts on the subject?



[This message has been edited by PidgePidge (edited December 28, 2003).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I wonder, if by dying the feathers, the pigeon's flying ability would be altered Or possibly hinder the 'waterproofing' of the feathers? Although a thin layer, there is still a a 'foreign body' on their feathers. 

They could also be an even greater target for a predator (namely a two legged one)

I guess I just don't see any advantage, or reason, for dying a pigeon's feathers. 
Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

DYING DOES ALTER THE WATERPROOFING OF THE PIGEON FEATHERS. I READ THAT ON THE INTERNET WHEN I WAS TRYING TO FIND A WAY OF MARKING KIPPY.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I would not dye my birds.. It's unnecessary! 

When I was young I never knew why the birds had red feathers under their wings but after looking at pics I kind of figured that they were dyed because I clearly remember when I was 6 years old having little baby chickens who were pink, blue and green..

I wouldn't go dying any birds, I think they look perfect with the coloring that they were created with









Mary


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I know somebody who dyes his pigeons 2 times a year. I don't think it harms them really, as they look fine and healty and are still alive. He uses regular hair dye spray cans. Not the ones whcih make the dye stay in the hair for a long time, but the type you can wash out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification Kim. 
I just couldn't see where any feather alterations would be a benefit to the pigeon.


Mary, I also remember when stores would dye chicks for Easter (maybe some still do, not sure). I always felt bad for the poor sweeties.

Growing up in Los Angeles back in the 60's the 'Elite' would dye their poodles. I wasn't impressed with that either. I'm sure our, Boxer/Great Dane mix, dog was happy to be living in a 'middle' class household back then. lol.

I agree Mary, pigeons are beautiful birds, why alter that beauty. 

I wonder if Hilary lives anywhere near the gal who spotted the 'dyed' pigeon/dove? I believe she said she resides in Israel. 

Sure wish she could catch the little one.
Cindy


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I once read of a guy that colored white Indian Fantail pigeons for ceremonial release and party events. The appeal compares to the release of balloons, but is far more memorable.

This was in Hawaii, and the guy--a retired cop--passed muster with the animal rights gang regarding humane treatment of the birds, as they were all over him! Clearly they did not suffer.

This fellow stressed the use of non-toxic coloring agents and a careful, but secret process. The coloring lasted from moult to moult, more or less.

I may have posted on this to this forum, some years back--so you can check the archive. The photographs were striking.

If the archive is barren of such info--start here: http://www.hawaiibid.com/rainbowpigeons/ 

--Ray


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Here's an article on them. 
http://starbulletin.com/96/10/07/features/story1.html 

Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes, that's what I saw. Thanks, Julie!









At face value, one has to admit that the photos are striking--they are a spectacle in the sky.

This is a variation on the ceremonial release business, and while it does "employ" pigeons and place them at risk, it also elevates them from the realm of the "flying rat" in people's minds. This may be the only alternate perspective some kids ever see, and could even spark further interest in the noble pigeon.

When I consider the other questionable practices involving pigeons, like dog training, "pigeon shoots", and poisoning with Avitrol, I can't put this anywhere near the top of the "Go Get Em! List".

--Ray


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Interesting. Thanks for all of the responses. The Rainbow Pigeons guy is definitely the one I saw there in Pearl City Hawaii. Ray's response has made me think of another question: the Rainbow Pigeons are definitely fantails, as the article says, but I was wondering about the feral pigeons in Hawaii, as they are almost exclusively white. I just assumed they were rock doves that had evolved to be lighter colored due to the heat... although now that I think about it, pigeons in other warm climates aren't white... anyway, does anyone know if the feral pigeons in Hawaii are fantails, or are they rock doves?


----------

